# Vintage look using dye sub on 50/50



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

I recently came across a thread where several members discussed using dye sub on 50/50 shirts to obtain a vintage look. This sounded pretty interesting to me, but I didn't want to invest the money in a dye sub system just to check it out. So, I found a place to order dye sub transfers, which I discussed in this thread. 

I received my transfers and first tried on a 100% poly shirt. It looked great.

















I then tried it on a 50/50 shirt. The results were just about what I had hoped for. The shirt in the scan below has been washed twice. Once in warm, once in cold.










And, of course, there is _truly_ zero hand and zero window.

In this case, I did not alter the image in any way to enhance the vintage look. I'm now going to try some of the techniques discussed in this thread to give it a more authentic weathered look.

I really think this technique has tremendous potential when used with the proper designs.

Oh, in case you are wondering, Tim Donaghy is the NBA ref accused of fixing games.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Great job Jeff,

What you posted is something long experimented with by a few in the sublimation industry, I think it is finally coming above ground. A few designers have been doing this on shirts and compiling it with other formats to confuse the customer 

Here is another idea / exclusive tip that was personally tested with very dynamic results: Using color transfers on color shirts. 

Think of a color wheel when experimenting with this.......the blends, gradients, and color change effects can be mind blowing and EXTREMELY FINANCIALLY rewarding when mastered.

You will need practice with getting colors to behave correctly as sublimation has its own world as it relates to rendering colors correctly; adding the twist of making effects can be enough to pull ones hair out.

Sublimation, I.M.O....is the most exciting to the senses imaging format ever.

With patience, imagination, and a burning desire to do things different than the norm; sublimation can be all one needs to discover niche after niche of exclusive markets to capitalize on.

Jae'


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

JaeAmera said:


> Think of a color wheel when experimenting with this.......the blends, gradients, and color change effects can be mind blowing and EXTREMELY FINANCIALLY rewarding when mastered.


Exactly. You could actually produce a high-dollar fashion line using a heat press. Lots of other possibilities as well.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh yes that is exactly what I wanted to see on a 50/50 blend. Add some distress and the image is perfect as I had believed it would be. 50/50 is limiting with dye sub but there is something to be said for that washed look. Good job and thanks for the pics. What heatpress settings, paper and techs did it take to produce the results?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I do 50/50 shirts all the time with my dye sub.. (matter of fact i have never subed a 100% poly shirt)...
I have done both ways.. not using any prep and had them vintage look.. and If i use my prep spray with my oki data.. I can get them look vibrant and good.. .. I use a spray called soft coating from ATI..
Today i have an order of about 150 shirts to do for a company that is going to Strugis monday I will be subbing some 50/50 shirts and some 100% cotton spagetti strap tanks.. 
I will take pics and post for ya laters.. 

The dye sub has alot of differant looks you can achieve just with differant preps and differant substrates..


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi:
I tried that years ago and the customer got mad because each time they washed them the print got lighter and lighter after about 10 washings the print was almost completely gone and the were real mad about it. How do you keep the print from washing out of the 50/50 shirt.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> and If i use my prep spray with my oki data.


I didn't know you could use a laser printer and do dye sub? I thought it required special inks?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

AustinJeff said:


> I received my transfers and first tried on a 100% poly shirt. It looked great.


Thanks for posting the results, Jeff! I love photos...helps me really get a concrete example of how things turn out.

I think I'm going to try some dye sub transfers as well. 

Which 100% polyester shirt did you use?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Here is another idea / exclusive tip that was personally tested with very dynamic results: Using color transfers on color shirts.


Hi Jae', which 100% polyester shirts do you use for dye sub?


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Which 100% polyester shirt did you use?


I used a Starter Dri-Star Wicking Tee that I've had for a couple of years and wear when I go running. It's very comfortable. I think they are about $10 retail, so it might be possible to get pretty decent wholesale prices. BUT the one I have has a Starter logo on the chest. Don't know if it is possible to get them without it.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Rodney-

We don't stock any shirts in-house. We provide imaging services for clients who are in need of Sublimation Outsource Services and/or Sublimation Transfer printing. Our clients provide their own substrates. We have imaged just about every shirt under the sun though. 

Actually, shirt production isn't something we do a large amount of. With having a wide-format infrastructure, most of our clients desire assistance with cut and sew apparel or large format products and substrates.

Jae'
.



Rodney said:


> Hi Jae', which 100% polyester shirts do you use for dye sub?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> most of our clients desire assistance with cut and sew apparel or large format products and substrates.


Do you have any cut and sew companies that you can recommend? I know I've seen a few questions on the forums about cut and sew services.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Rodney-

From those I have worked with, they have infrastructures which contain cut and sew capabilities.

I don't know of any companies that specialize in cut and sew manufacturing as an outsource service.

There's another niche 

Jae'


----------



## CarlEton631 (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks for posting your findings.


----------



## dougwade (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a couple of resources for dead-stock vintage 50/50 T's if anyone is interested.


----------



## walshcoughlan (Jun 5, 2012)

Me again AustinJEff, this is the link I'm interested in finding out more about http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t24849.html


----------

